# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  robomongo چیست؟

## amirreyhaneh

با سلام 
من از زبان C#‎ وپایگاه داده mongodb استفاده می کنم-میخوام یک سری کوئری رو داده ها بزنم؟ از linq باید استفاده کنم؟ توی اینترنت robomongo دیدم- چی هست وچه استفاده ای ازش میشه؟
با تشکر

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> با سلام 
> من از زبان C#‎‎ وپایگاه داده mongodb استفاده می کنم-میخوام یک سری کوئری رو داده ها بزنم؟ از linq باید استفاده کنم؟ توی اینترنت robomongo دیدم- چی هست وچه استفاده ای ازش میشه؟
> با تشکر


درود.
Robomongo فقط یک واسط گرافیکی برای کار با مانگو دی بی می باشد و یک نرم افزار مستقل هست که نمی توانید در زبان برنامه نویسی خودتون از آن استفاده کنید. برای کار با هر نوع پایگاه داده غیررابطه ای مثل مانگو دی بی در هر زبان برنامه نویسی نیاز به درایور دارید. در این لینک می توانید درایور مانگو دی بی برای سی شارپ را دانلود کنید که شامل کتابخانه LINQ هم می شود.

----------


## png_92

سلام
آیا robomongo نسخه 32 بیتی ویندوز هم داره؟ من پیدا نکردم ..

----------

